# Making a mess :)



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

This one is neat looks like they fought








Also I disinfected their tank after so no worrys about not being cleaned up...


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow, what are they you have, and how big?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

wow thats crazy! Do they nomally eat fish?

Also, this is just a suggestion..would it be easier if you had a separate enclosure of some sort you could move them in while they feed? and then move them back to their actual 'home' afterwards? That way you can clean that huge mess they made without them bothering you, and you bothering them!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Sheppard said:


> wow thats crazy! Do they nomally eat fish?
> 
> Also, this is just a suggestion..would it be easier if you had a separate enclosure of some sort you could move them in while they feed? and then move them back to their actual 'home' afterwards? That way you can clean that huge mess they made without them bothering you, and you bothering them!


yeah its smarter but its not much of a problem cleaning I do it daily anyways.

Murphy18 they are both monitors, one up front, black throated, and in the back savannah.
both 3'


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice pics captive. big mess


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

their is only alittle left lol the rest will probly be next feeding but give that untill next year lol


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Is that the enclosure?

Do they have any substrate or is it just bare?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> wow thats crazy! Do they nomally eat fish?


Those are both sub-Saharan African monitors and would never see a fish, let alone a salt water fish in their lives. They don't have the intestinal bacteria to properly digest that mackeral or to process the salt in it's flesh.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> wow thats crazy! Do they nomally eat fish?


Those are both sub-Saharan African monitors and would never see a fish, let alone a salt water fish in their lives. They don't have the intestinal bacteria to properly digest that mackeral or to process the salt in it's flesh.








[/quote]

But at least we got some cool pictures!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Mettle said:


> wow thats crazy! Do they nomally eat fish?


Those are both sub-Saharan African monitors and would never see a fish, let alone a salt water fish in their lives. They don't have the intestinal bacteria to properly digest that mackeral or to process the salt in it's flesh.







[/quote]Its somthing to think about. Its the first time I just gave them a salt water fish, Usaly I just feed them tilipia and salmon as for fish. and then lots of crickets and odd mouse http://i45.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid45.photobucket.com/albums/f70/extremeaquatics/llll012.flvI was feeding them a ton of crickets that day but then took a little video after a hour of givin them crickets..


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> wow thats crazy! Do they nomally eat fish?


Those are both sub-Saharan African monitors and would never see a fish, let alone a salt water fish in their lives. They don't have the intestinal bacteria to properly digest that mackeral or to process the salt in it's flesh.








[/quote]

Ive said it before, he shouldnt be keeping animals. Both for his safety and the animals.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

psychofish said:


> wow thats crazy! Do they nomally eat fish?


Those are both sub-Saharan African monitors and would never see a fish, let alone a salt water fish in their lives. They don't have the intestinal bacteria to properly digest that mackeral or to process the salt in it's flesh.








[/quote]

Ive said it before, he shouldnt be keeping animals. Both for his safety and the animals.
[/quote]

Thanks,

What do you have?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

psychofish said:


> wow thats crazy! Do they nomally eat fish?


Those are both sub-Saharan African monitors and would never see a fish, let alone a salt water fish in their lives. They don't have the intestinal bacteria to properly digest that mackeral or to process the salt in it's flesh.








[/quote]

Ive said it before, he shouldnt be keeping animals. Both for his safety and the animals.
[/quote]

His safety I don't give a fat rat's ass about, I just feel bad for any animal that falls into his hands. It's very seldom that anybody on the internet gets me upset but virtually everytime he posts I get knots in my stomach. The combination of his smart aleck responses, his know-it-all atitude and his absolute ignorance of the basic care and maintainence of his animals, for some reason just gets under my skin. I keep telling myself not to read his posts but it's like passing a car wrecked on the side of the road, I'm horrified but I can't not look.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

True.









I know last 2 threads were pritty weak, the idea of mixing the 2 species is totaly stupid and thinkin they gona breed my ass. not gona happen unless some sience come in.. But my no it all attatude well on the net yah but im usaly on the net to kill time untill what ever drug it is im on that day. so usaly I can be trippin about what ever it is at that moment. but for what you do say Im listenin you talkin about the salt well its not goan be somthin that is going to happen again. do make it sound like such a burdent yeah when you took such a passion for somthing yeah things can get under your skin when hearin about sombody elses ways. but do one thing say all it is that you have on your chest so then I can clear things up for you and maby take a learing lession ffrom you....


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Captive Herps said:


> True.:nod:
> 
> I know last 2 threads were pritty weak, the idea of mixing the 2 species is totaly stupid and thinkin they gona breed my ass. not gona happen unless some sience come in.. But my no it all attatude well on the net yah but im usaly on the net to kill time untill what ever drug it is im on that day. so usaly I can be trippin about what ever it is at that moment. but for what you do say Im listenin you talkin about the salt well its not goan be somthin that is going to happen again. do make it sound like such a burdent yeah when you took such a passion for somthing yeah things can get under your skin when hearin about sombody elses ways. but do one thing say all it is that you have on your chest so then I can clear things up for you and maby take a learing lession ffrom you....


you must have been really really trippin when you typed this


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

well no way im like smarter when like hifh


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Captive Herps said:


> wow thats crazy! Do they nomally eat fish?


Those are both sub-Saharan African monitors and would never see a fish, let alone a salt water fish in their lives. They don't have the intestinal bacteria to properly digest that mackeral or to process the salt in it's flesh.








[/quote]

Ive said it before, he shouldnt be keeping animals. Both for his safety and the animals.
[/quote]

Thanks,

What do you have?
[/quote]
I dont keep anything at the moment, so I can devote all my time to rasing my son, 
but in the past I have kept a wide variety of herps and inverts


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

ye bob, that macrel made one of my monitors bring everythin up yesterday was like gross but giess was not a good choice


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^FAIL


----------

